# Why does ammo make a difference?



## starshipxd (Nov 7, 2009)

Now that I've actually gotten a handgun and started using it (and getting better each tme) I was wondering why different ammo makes such a difference in grouping. 

I have been reading about different handguns and especiall the reports I can find on the XD-9, as that's what I have. They generally tend to use two or three different ammos and to point out that one got better groups than another in a praticular gun.

I'm currently shooting Remington 115gr 9mm. I can buy in bulk at a dcent price. Why would any other 115gr 9mm bullet shoot that much different than these? Especially in one gun compared to another?


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

There are a few reasons. Rate of twist in your barrel vs bullet weight is one reason, but at handgun range its not really a huge deal, as it can be with rifles. Certain bullet weights stabilize better at certain RPM etc... 

The real reason it will affect your handgun grouping is consistency. Theoretically, not quite always in practice, the more it costs, the more attention to detail has been been put into the creating of it, IE quality control.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll echo that, the more expensive ammo typically used for self defense, usually made by makers like Corbon, Federal,Speer,Remington,Winchester, etc., spend more time and money on making sure it's pressured correctly, using good bullets, consistency of each bullet, case, crimping, etc. 

At real short ranges, not a big difference, but I've noticed out of my G19 that past 12 yards, good ammo makes a difference. I shoot Corbon DPX 9mm, 115grain. Works very well.


----------

